# Schutzhund training (transports, etc..)



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Clips from Kingston's sessions today in the parking lot we needed to use. We worked primarily on his obedience and transports.

His transports are coming along nicely, he needed very few corrections today. I definitely like the path we're on but as always, comments/critiques welcome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GiLP_o_zWU

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Clips from Kingston's sessions today in the parking lot we needed to use. We worked primarily on his obedience and transports.
> 
> His transports are coming along nicely, he needed very few corrections today. I definitely like the path we're on but as always, comments/critiques welcome.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I like the rewarding on the right side/behind. I started the same thing with Flann, although I had to lure him around with food the first couple of times. I don't think pushing him back with my hand would have worked with him? 
I'd be a little concerned about rewarding him forward with the motion exercises. Maybe toss the tug behind him once in a while? I also like the back up out of the call out of the blind. It never made any sense for the dog to turn his back on the guy he is supposed to be guarding. I also like the step to the side on the transport where the dog is moving to your side while still 
looking forward at the decoy. Are you going to use "transport" as a command for both the back transport and side escort?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking good as expected!
One thing I'm seeing in your video posts is that he does better off lead. (Not uncommon)
You holding a bit short and that's causing him to move forward when it tightens up. Doesn't take much and he's/your too good to create that for him.
I also like the reward behind the back!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

I enjoyed the video and best of luck with your goals in 2011...Nice work. TS


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Thomas. I don't always reward him forward like shown here; more times than not I train regular routine exercises (sometimes walking further than 30 paces, then turning around, walking forward, stop, walk forward again, stop, maybe a recall, etc.. always keeping him guessing). Of course only watching select clips from random sessions I wouldn't expect you to have know that so I appreciate you saying something. I am going planning to use "Transport" for both his side and rear transports; what I'm in the process of training him now is that Transport means stick to my left leg and sooner or later you'll get your reward.

Thanks Bob. It's funny you mention that because I've found the same thing myself. My voice and eyes seem to keep him in much better position than when he feels any tension on the lead. Though it doesn't seem like it, in this session I actually had little to no pressure on his lead, rather I had the lead sliding through my hand and would grab and correct if needed. Still, it looks like he could tell the difference and the little extra anxiety he had from it probably led to the minor forging I didn't catch. Next time I'll really just have complete slack on the leash and see how he does with that. It will be tougher to correct him if he does forge, but maybe that could eliminate it for the most part and my voice can do the rest.

Thanks a lot Troy, looking forward to the next couple years.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work Dave, he's looking really nice. I agree, I've never seen the reward behind the back but it makes a lot of sense to keep the dog from forging. I might even use that on occassion with my new Mali... His transport was looking nice. Good luck with training and keep vids coming.
Toran


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Thanks, Thomas. I don't always reward him forward like shown here; more times than not I train regular routine exercises (sometimes walking further than 30 paces, then turning around, walking forward, stop, walk forward again, stop, maybe a recall, etc.. always keeping him guessing). Of course only watching select clips from random sessions I wouldn't expect you to have know that so I appreciate you saying something. I am going planning to use "Transport" for both his side and rear transports; what I'm in the process of training him now is that Transport means stick to my left leg and sooner or later you'll get your reward.


I use a heel command (instead of fuss) with my Dutch Shepherd for the Mondio Ring defense of handler, meaning maintain contact but watch the decoy. Contact includes circling around me when the decoy moves. I hadn't thought about doing something similar with my Schutzhund dogs back transport but it makes a lot of sense. The best part about all your videos is I get to steal ideas 
I"m not sure if it would help or hurt you, but I use an e-collar
(at the lowest level continuous) on the left side of his neck with my DS to help him maintain contact.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

My dog started forging and I switched to keeping the reward in my left hand, seem to straighten out the forging.

Nice to see your dog barking well. Seems alot of Rotties start late and/or slow barking. He looks very nice!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I definitely think the e-collar will help us, I'm just holding off for a bit longer until he's mature and I'm more certain it won't affect his overall attitude in the work. Not that I have any reason to think he'd shut down, I'd just hate to have come this far with him to have him shut off on me and not be as quick/energetic on his strikes. He's very much still a puppy but soon enough.. When I do make the transition, I'm sure I can get some valuable insight from you.

Thanks a lot, Edward.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

clips from Lauren and her Boxer's session yesterday.. Hudson's focus is getting much better overall and you can see him starting to get a little control during bitework

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq5A7wco9Yw

..


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> I definitely think the e-collar will help us, I'm just holding off for a bit longer until he's mature and I'm more certain it won't affect his overall attitude in the work. Not that I have any reason to think he'd shut down, I'd just hate to have come this far with him to have him shut off on me and not be as quick/energetic on his strikes. He's very much still a puppy but soon enough.. When I do make the transition, I'm sure I can get some valuable insight from you.
> 
> Thanks a lot, Edward.


Dave, do you understand about the reward coming from the left hand? It's as easy as that, you may not even need an e-collar for that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Dave, do you understand about the reward coming from the left hand? It's as easy as that, you may not even need an e-collar for that.


Edward,

Rewarding from the left hand is a good way to imprint proper heel position. The reward from the right side is a better way to "fix" a dog that forges already. The e-collar reference was one way to use an e-collar (on very low level) to help the dog maintain contact with the handler via opposition reflex (moving away from the stim) for the Mondio Ring Defense of Handler or the Schutzhund back transport where you want the dog looking at the decoy but still staying with the handler (braille heeling)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks great Dave and some good dog training to!!!! good work!!!!


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice dog and good training. Great job guys!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice training - enjoyed both videos.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Edward,
> 
> Rewarding from the left hand is a good way to imprint proper heel position. The reward from the right side is a better way to "fix" a dog that forges already. The e-collar reference was one way to use an e-collar (on very low level) to help the dog maintain contact with the handler via opposition reflex (moving away from the stim) for the Mondio Ring Defense of Handler or the Schutzhund back transport where you want the dog looking at the decoy but still staying with the handler (braille heeling)


 
I never heard that about fixing forging from the right, hummm.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> I never heard that about fixing forging from the right, hummm.



I should have been clearer 
I meant the dog going behind the back and getting the reward from the right side, like Dave was doing on the video (and I'm doing with Flann) and that Greg Doud does on his video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9GIhRUb_vA


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, everyone.

Edward, the theory, as I understand it, is by holding the toy on your right side (and teaching the dog to duck behind you to grab it), the dog can develop a habit of staying further back knowing he can get to the toy faster. I'm happy with King's focus for the most part, but clearly I let him get away with forging in the early stages of training and that's why I'm now switching my reward position to try to combat what I've done. 

I do utilize holding the tug in my left hand on the outside of his head occasionally, but he still needs more control/focus work before that can be really effective and that wouldn't help the forging issue.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

Aw, he looks so happy to work! You have a very nice dog!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Edward,
> 
> Rewarding from the left hand is a good way to imprint proper heel position. The reward from the right side is a better way to "fix" a dog that forges already. The e-collar reference was one way to use an e-collar (on very low level) to help the dog maintain contact with the handler via opposition reflex (moving away from the stim) for the Mondio Ring Defense of Handler or the Schutzhund back transport where you want the dog looking at the decoy but still staying with the handler (braille heeling)


I use the toy delivery from my rite hand around my back as maintenance for proper position drivey dogs can have troubles with position and pace when first on the field, often my first reward will come from my rite hand around my back I think it helps him keep good position and keeps him from prancing at the start of obedience.
I always have 2 identical toys on me they may be in my left pit, hand, hood, pocket, hidden some ware, rite hand or I may drop one on the ground at the point of ware I set up my dog before we go on the field fact is my dog thinks there's always a toy on me somewhere or back at the start.
However I never have used a toy in training bitework nor will I ever this would go against my core belief of a Schutzhund dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Edward,
> 
> Rewarding from the left hand is a good way to imprint proper heel position. The reward from the right side is a better way to "fix" a dog that forges already. The e-collar reference was one way to use an e-collar (on very low level) to help the dog maintain contact with the handler via opposition reflex (moving away from the stim) for the Mondio Ring Defense of Handler or the Schutzhund back transport where you want the dog looking at the decoy but still staying with the handler (braille heeling)


I use the toy delivery from my rite hand around my back as maintenance for proper position drivey dogs can have troubles with position and pace when first on the field, often my first reward will come from my rite hand around my back I think it helps him keep good position and keeps him from prancing at the start of obedience.
I always have 2 identical toys on me they may be in my left pit, hand, hood, pocket, hidden some ware, rite hand or I may drop one on the ground wile I'm heeling, I may drop one the point of ware I set up my dog before we go on the field. Fact is my dog thinks there's always a toy on me somewhere or back at the start.
However I never have used a toy in training bitework nor will I ever this would go against my core belief of a Schutzhund dog.


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Dave,
EXCELLENT work! Wow! I like the bone on the boxer.  You have got a good training
program going...  Good luck with your titles...!
Anita


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Anita


----------

